# All Right Experts!! What do you guys think?



## glockner99 (Nov 2, 2005)

The fish in the foreground was sold to me at my LFS as a "Diamond Ternetzi"...I believe it's of the Serrasalmus species...possibly a Sanchizi or a Black Diamond Rhom??

The fish in the rear was sold to me as a Brazilian Gold....It has quite the beautiful Gold Diamond like features and a Serrasalmus body shape...any thoughts???


























Thank You!!

ps
I've finally dove into the beauty of keeping P's..


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

both fish are serra so keep a divider handy.
first fish looks to be a sanchezi.
Second piranha is hard to see but appears to be a mac or spilo.


----------



## glockner99 (Nov 2, 2005)

The tank these fish are in has glass between them...It's hard to tell from the pictures but they are separated..

please educate me...Would a Mac or Spilo come with gold body color?
and..The fish in the front is definately not a Tern?

The pics aren't the greatest...

Thank You!


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

glockner99 said:


> The tank these fish are in has glass between them...It's hard to tell from the pictures but they are separated..
> 
> please educate me...Would a Mac or Spilo come with gold body color?
> and..The fish in the front is definately not a Tern?
> ...


The piranha in the front ain't a 'ternetzi'' for sure... It's not a pygo but a Serra. I'd also say Sanchezi, but a better picture of his flank/belly would help to get a better ID of your fish.

Serrasalmus Maculatus normally all have gold coloration....

Two nice fish for sure !


----------



## glockner99 (Nov 2, 2005)

Here's another pic of the one I suspect is a Mac...









and another of the suspected Sanchezi or Black diamond....
The flash washes out his eyes..but he has the red with the black cornea..









Thank You All for your thoughts!


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

aye id say sanchezi and gold mac/spilo........................


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

imo Brandti & Sanchezi


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I was thinking that as well giggles....brandti and sanchezi. A better flank shot of the yellow/gold guy would help.....however those fins look much more brandti to me then maculatus.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

agreed now that giggles said that. it's easy to tell if you line up the dorsal and anal fins, original poster look on the opefe site, or if it's linked here.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

yeah, thats probably a mac...


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

Dr. Giggles said:


> imo Brandti & Sanchezi


I agree based on the pics posted.

Definately sanchezi however


----------

